# Child's salvation prayer??



## Bob2010 (Dec 18, 2014)

So our children's pastor is moving to be closer to family.  My 7 year old has been in his programs for 3 or 4 years now. I am not sure if it's time for my son to be baptized but I wanted him to discuss it with his pastor before he moves away. My son answered all the questions pretty well. He believes Jesus died for his sins, rose from the dead, and gave us the Holy Spirit.  He prays daily and lives for Christ as much as a 7 year old can. We pretty much got the green light to set up the baptism. My concern is this. He wants my son to say a prayer acknowledging that Christ died for his sins. He wants him to confirm to God and us that is what he believes.  I need some help grasping this. Not saying my Pastor is wrong.  My son already believes Christ died for his sins. My son doesn't understand why he needs to say a prayer to convince us or God he believes something that he already believes. If a kid has spent a lot of time in church and praying with his parents is this salvation prayer still necessary?  Even if the child believes already that Christ died for his sins? Why is it important to acknowledge it in prayer?   Thanks


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 18, 2014)

You have every right to be concerned. You certainly don't want to give this child false hopes that God has saved them, if He has not. Follow the Lord in this, as man of your household you should be the  spiritual leader.

 **praying**


----------



## Artfuldodger (Dec 18, 2014)

I agree with Hobbs. I also don't believe this prayer is necessary. If it doesn't feel right between You as the Father, your son, and the Holy Spirit, then it's not the right thing to do. He has already confessed with his mouth.
Tell the Pastor your son doesn't feel lead by the Spirit to say this and that you agree with him. That salvation is of the Lord and the relationship is personal. Maybe your Pastor could ask him if he believes Jesus died for his sin right before he baptizes him if he needs a profession of faith.


----------



## formula1 (Dec 19, 2014)

*Re:*

When my was baptized at Age 9 the primary thing that my children's pastor did was to sit down privately and discuss everything with him and insure he understood what his commitment was.  Then, during the baptism, our church pastor simply asked him to confirm his belief that Christ died for his sins.  He did and he was baptized.

Nothing more than that is needed!  Of course, you get more do the road as my son has shared his testimony since then several times.  He is 13 now.


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 19, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> I agree with Hobbs. I also don't believe this prayer is necessary. If it doesn't feel right between You as the Father, your son, and the Holy Spirit, then it's not the right thing to do. He has already confessed with his mouth.
> Tell the Pastor your son doesn't feel lead by the Spirit to say this and that you agree with him. That salvation is of the Lord and the relationship is personal. Maybe your Pastor could ask him if he believes Jesus died for his sin right before he baptizes him if he needs a profession of faith.



That's all that's needed.
.


----------



## gemcgrew (Dec 20, 2014)

Bob, why don't you baptize your son?


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 20, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Bob, why don't you baptize your son?



I probably will but at my church.  Our youth pastor is awesome.  Tons of respect for him. I will ask him this question as well after he settles at his new place. I wanted some outside perspective first. I do want to make sure my son really understands the responsibility that comes with his decision. I believe he does but I have not heard him say he is sorry to God in prayer yet for a sin. I think I need to pull him aside some time after he has done something wrong with his brother.  Talk to him and suggest he talk to God about it. Want to make sure he gets repentance.  I'm not going to push but I want to keep the ball in motion.  Seems the prayer as showing of faith is one of those things taught in church and not really something the bible says is required.  Not a bad thing but more traditional than biblical.


----------



## lowroller1 (Dec 20, 2014)

What is a pastor's NEED to so control the process? I'm thinking "control freak". And what's the rush? Why not allow a youngster the opportunity to discover truths for himself?


----------



## Ronnie T (Dec 23, 2014)

gemcgrew said:


> Bob, why don't you baptize your son?



Yep.  Agree.


----------



## Bob2010 (Dec 28, 2014)

Some of my sons friends were baptized today. Still praying with my son. Going to camp to hunt for a few days. I'm going to talk with him more there. The scripture is Romans 
" If you declare with your mouth, “Jesus is Lord,” and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you profess your faith and are saved. 11 As Scripture says, “Anyone who believes in him will never be put to shame.”

So I can see the need for there to be a clear moment my son makes that decision.  A time he can pin point he made that decision.  It seems the baptism could be the day he remembers? Not the day he prayed it. I needed a salvation prayer.  I didn't believe in Christ before.  That prayer is necessary.  For my son who already believes and will declare it with his mouth.  I'm just asking him to pray to confirm what he already believes.  Scripture here does not say prayer.  Says confess with your mouth.   Just seems many things are made up through tradition or personal beliefs at church. Not all bad things and I love my church and pastors.  But prayer is not in the verse used to back up the concept he has to pray and have a moment.  More will be revealed.  I am just going to try hard not to confuse my son while I seek my own opinion.  Thanks guys for the prayers.


----------



## hobbs27 (Dec 28, 2014)

Bob2010 said:


> Some of my sons friends were baptized today. Still praying with my son. Going to camp to hunt for a few days. I'm going to talk with him more there. The scripture is Romans
> " If you declare with your mouth, “Jesus is Lord,” and believe in your heart that God raised him from the dead, you will be saved. 10 For it is with your heart that you believe and are justified, and it is with your mouth that you profess your faith and are saved. 11 As Scripture says, “Anyone who believes in him will never be put to shame.”
> 
> So I can see the need for there to be a clear moment my son makes that decision.  A time he can pin point he made that decision.  It seems the baptism could be the day he remembers? Not the day he prayed it. I needed a salvation prayer.  I didn't believe in Christ before.  That prayer is necessary.  For my son who already believes and will declare it with his mouth.  I'm just asking him to pray to confirm what he already believes.  Scripture here does not say prayer.  Says confess with your mouth.   Just seems many things are made up through tradition or personal beliefs at church. Not all bad things and I love my church and pastors.  But prayer is not in the verse used to back up the concept he has to pray and have a moment.  More will be revealed.  I am just going to try hard not to confuse my son while I seek my own opinion.  Thanks guys for the prayers.



This is my opinion and take it with a grain of salt as many have different beliefs on this, but: 
 Before my child said any prayer for the comforts of man, or entered into baptism, they would have a testimony much like the one you gave in another thread.
 I wouldnt want to hear a prayer quoted or see them submit to baptism until I heard a heartfelt testimony and felt a mutual spirit with them that they believe and Jesus has saved them.
 God Bless.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 4, 2015)

I got a lot of clarity today through our freinds at church. So it seems the sinner prayer is mostly traditional.  The purpose is so when Satan attacks later in life the person has a defining moment to remember.  Satan is less likely to convince them that they really were not saved. The baptism was not real or valid.  Everyone agreed a defining moment is necessary but not scriptural.  Believe in his heart and confess with his mouth. He is saved. My friend suggested since my son has done this and clearly believes that we create a different kind of defining moment.  Say a prayer of thanks to Christ for what he has done. Stop worrying about exactly when he started believing.  Instead baptize him and have one heck of a celebration. If he can remember his friends and family celebrating his belief in Christ then he has the defining moment.  That's the plan. I like it too. My son can go back to the baptism and celebration later in life when his faith is challenged. Thanks everyone for your support here. Pretty awesome having other Christians to learn from on the forum.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 6, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Everyone agreed a defining moment is necessary but not scriptural.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 6, 2015)

Tell me what  you think gem! Don't get confused now. That's not your style.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 7, 2015)

lowroller1 said:


> Why not allow a youngster the opportunity to discover truths for himself?



Children do not discover truths for themselves.  That's a falsehood that our culture (and its prince) convince them of.  They are not capable.  

They are given parents to guide them for a reason.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 7, 2015)

Bob2010 said:


> Tell me what  you think gem! Don't get confused now. That's not your style.



I think his point is that, if it's not scriptural....then it cannot also be necessary.  Those are mutually exclusive concepts.  If it is scriptural, then it is necessary.  If it is not, then it is not.

I will, however, say this.  Ultimately, we are given one task: spread the gospel message.  What will be hurt by publicly proclaiming Jesus as Lord?  

In Philippians, we are told that "in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice."  My response is so what if your son proclaims Christ just to satisfy a man?  At then end of it, was Christ proclaimed in pretense?  If so and both you and your son are convinced that he is saved....rejoice!  He'll be proclaiming him in truth for the rest of his life.  Rejoice in that also.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 7, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> I think his point is that, if it's not scriptural....then it cannot also be necessary.  Those are mutually exclusive concepts.  If it is scriptural, then it is necessary.  If it is not, then it is not.
> 
> I will, however, say this.  Ultimately, we are given one task: spread the gospel message.  What will be hurt by publicly proclaiming Jesus as Lord?
> 
> In Philippians, we are told that "in every way, whether in pretense or in truth, Christ is proclaimed, and in that I rejoice."  My response is so what if your son proclaims Christ just to satisfy a man?  At then end of it, was Christ proclaimed in pretense?  If so and both you and your son are convinced that he is saved....rejoice!  He'll be proclaiming him in truth for the rest of his life.  Rejoice in that also.



Thanks. I would agree it's not necessary to have a defined moment or sinners prayer.  Some folks really think it is. I mean pastors recite the sinners prayer almost at every service.  What I do agree with is a moment can't hurt. So if some freinds and family gather for a meal and we make it a big deal.  We can create a moment for him. Can't hurt for him to remember it was a big deal. I know that what Gem was saying.  I just expected a better explanation from him. We will rejoice!


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

I read this thread for the first time last night....had a post written, then deleted it as I thought most had come to a conclusion and I didn't want to stir up discord after decision had been made.  But....since the thread is back active, I'll post.



Bob2010 said:


> What I do agree with is a moment can't hurt.



I would disagree with that.  It is something that I think many churches (specifically Baptist Churches as that is the one I'm most involved with, but I'm sure others do it too) fail parents and children by doing.  They push a prayer....they push an altar call....they push a pine cone in the fire....they push a "moment."  From that "conversion," they then rush to baptism.  I see it all the time.  Young kids getting baptized....and all they can do is answer yes to 3 or 4 questions in front of the congregation.  Do they truly understand what they're getting baptized for?  Do they truly understand the commitment they're making?  Do they truly understand the price Christ paid for their salvation?  I'm afraid most of them have no clue.  I don't think that they can truly comprehend what they're saying.  

So, why is it dangerous to create these "Salvation moments?"  Fast forward 15 years.  Late teens...early twenties...this child has been in church for his entire life...going because that is what Mom & Dad made him do.  He goes to college....he quits church...he "backslides."  But he thinks...hey...I'm alright.  I was saved as a young kid.  I was baptized.  Once saved always saved.  I'm good.  Never realizing that the conversion he had as a young child was nothing more than an attempt to gain brownie points and have a party.  There was no understand, no true faith, no testing, no true salvation.  And when he dies, he will say to God at the judgment throne, "Don't you remember when I got baptized?  Don't you remember that "moment?"  And the Lord will say, "Depart from me, I never knew you."


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

I'll follow up to say my wife and I have had many discussions on the topic of baptism and when our children (ages 9 & 7) will be baptized.  It is hard too because they see others getting baptized and they want to.  My oldest I think is finally about ready...but I still am not sure.  She is displaying fruit of salvation....which I praise God for...but I'm of the thought that waiting is better than not.  My wife is a little on the other side of the coin.  I guess that dichotomy is a good thing.  We even out each other.  I need to pray about it more....for there is no verse in the Bible that gives an age to which is too young for baptism....just that they are to be saved.

May the Lord give as all guidance as we lead our families.


----------



## Huntinfool (Jan 7, 2015)

> So, why is it dangerous to create these "Salvation moments?" Fast forward 15 years. Late teens...early twenties...this child has been in church for his entire life...going because that is what Mom & Dad made him do. He goes to college....he quits church...he "backslides." But he thinks...hey...I'm alright. I was saved as a young kid. I was baptized. Once saved always saved. I'm good. Never realizing that the conversion he had as a young child was nothing more than an attempt to gain brownie points and have a party. There was no understand, no true faith, no testing, no true salvation. And when he dies, he will say to God at the judgment throne, "Don't you remember when I got baptized? Don't you remember that "moment?" And the Lord will say, "Depart from me, I never knew you."



I will counter a little and say that the child's parents failed to disciple him if that happens....and it does...a lot.

Dangerous ground discouraging a child from salvation because he doesn't fully understand the implications of the decision if you ask me.

It is the parents' responsibility to disciple that child after salvation and bring him up in the nurture and admonition of the Lord.  It is their responsibility to talk about God with him when he wakes up, when is lays down and when he's walking by the way.  It is their responsibility to make sure that, when he leaves their house, he is grounded in his faith and in love with Christ.

My parents didn't to that for me and I was the kid you described above.  I am going to make dang sure my kids won't say that about me.  They may still go through a period when they question or test their faith.  Ultimately, I believe that God gave me a special assignment as their dad to disciple them after salvation.  

I do agree with the spirit of the point.  There are too many parents who just want the satisfaction of proudly walking their child up to the front on the church on Sunday, having "the talk" with the pastor while the music is playing and then having the "joy" of that moment when the pastor announces to all the world that little Johnny has accepted Jesus as his Lord and savior.  

Most of those kids have no idea what happened.  They didn't do anything but what their parents told them to do and they only did it to make mom or dad happy.  I agree that that is dangerous and it happens too often.


BTW.....if you ask me, having spent a week eating dinner with and interacting with that girl...she's gots lots of fruit.  She is a sweet girl with a good heart man.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 7, 2015)

I think there could be a link of how great a man's faith is and how much of another's salvation process he leaves to God


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 7, 2015)

Huntinfool said:


> Dangerous ground discouraging a child from salvation because he doesn't fully understand the implications of the decision if you ask me.



Never said to discourage salvation....unless you're equating baptism with salvation.




			
				Huntinfool said:
			
		

> BTW.....if you ask me, having spent a week eating dinner with and interacting with that girl...she's gots lots of fruit.  She is a sweet girl with a good heart man.



She is...and it is going to be the death of me



hobbs27 said:


> I think there could be a link of how great a man's faith is and how much of another's salvation process he leaves to God



Absolutely.  But as parents, we are told to disciple our kids and raise them in the way of the Lord.

There is a strong correlation between a parents faith and the salvation of their children as well.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree with most of what you guys are saying.  I am hearing stories from people who had a moment they can pin point. I was one of those people.  I also have people I look to for guidance that were baptized at 4 years old. They say 35 years later they knew Jesus died for them, they believed they were saved. Repentance though they said was simply knowing right from wrong and wanting to do right. I have really studied baptism and really spent a lot of time with my 7 year old talking, praying, and letting him know there is no rush. He gets it and will testify with his mouth and he believes in his heart. I want to study repentance now. I think that would be the area these young ones need their parents.  Not just praying with them and being a good example.  Salvation means repentance is your responsibility.  The studying I did basically said when baptism was going on when Christ was here. People were accepting Christ but then turning away from God in the face of persecution.  It was to unite and help Christians stand strong together as well as a public announcement.  Basically our kids and us are putting our life down and are promising to our Lord we will stand true in the face of death if required.  Pretty big deal! My wife and I talk a lot about baptism and our son. So many points and stories of others salvation.  I like the guys post about not concerning yourself too much with others salvation in comparison to your own. He said it differently but the scripture says testify with your mouth and believe in your heart and you are saved. I have to just sort through the rest of this stuff and really just trust my son. If he testifies with his mouth and believes with his heart. If I believe he understands what he is testifying and believes. No man can question his salvation.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 7, 2015)

I agree with most of what you guys are saying.  I am hearing stories from people who had a moment they can pin point. I was one of those people.  I also have people I look to for guidance that were baptized at 4 years old. They say 35 years later they knew Jesus died for them, they believed they were saved. Repentance though they said was simply knowing right from wrong and wanting to do right. I have really studied baptism and really spent a lot of time with my 7 year old talking, praying, and letting him know there is no rush. He gets it and will testify with his mouth and he believes in his heart. I want to study repentance now. I think that would be the area these young ones need their parents.  Not just praying with them and being a good example.  Salvation means repentance is your responsibility.  The studying I did basically said when baptism was going on when Christ was here. People were accepting Christ but then turning away from God in the face of persecution.  It was to unite and help Christians stand strong together as well as a public announcement.  Basically our kids and us are putting our life down and are promising to our Lord we will stand true in the face of death if required.  Pretty big deal! My wife and I talk a lot about baptism and our son. So many points and stories of others salvation.  I like the guys post about not concerning yourself too much with others salvation in comparison to your own. He said it differently but the scripture says testify with your mouth and believe in your heart and you are saved. I have to just sort through the rest of this stuff and really just trust my son. If he testifies with his mouth and believes with his heart. If I believe he understands what he is testifying and believes. No man can question his salvation.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 7, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Absolutely.  But as parents, we are told to disciple our kids and raise them in the way of the Lord.
> 
> There is a strong correlation between a parents faith and the salvation of their children as well.



Im going to tread lightly on this subject and just say that when my kids give their testimony it has nothing to do with dad did this or that other than took me to church. 

 The morning my middle girl was saved, she got up that morning just like any other sunday, nothing was different. When services started that morning we started singing the first maybe second hymn, " What a lovely name"  and my oldest daughter tugged on my shoulder and pointed at her sister which was bawling her eyes out. All I did was ask if she was ok and she said no and made her way to the altar. I prayed for her, but she worked it out after a while and anounced to everyone that Jesus had saved her...It was a glorious meeting. There were three more people came down that morning and two others announced they were saved... No one interfered, no one told them what to pray, no one whispered in their ear, no one had preached that day, and no altar call was made, whatever took place was between them and God. Just like my own exerience..Mama could take me to church and answer questions but she couldn't save me, and she couldnt tell me what say to be saved, or what to do, other than ," you will know when Gods calling you".... And boy did  I ever.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Jan 7, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> I think there could be a link of how great a man's faith is and how much of another's salvation process he leaves to God



Amen, and to one's own salvation. It is all about salvation and not baptism.
This could be the proof we need that baptism isn't being born again.

What does the word "conversion" mean?

If one is converted or born again does he not become a child of God who is promised an inheritance? Who cares what this child does 5 or 15 years from now. How does that affect his inheritance?
One is either born again or they aren't. They are either in the Kingdom or they aren't.
Sure we as parents, heck we as everyone should steer children to Jesus. Beyond that what else can we do?
My faith is as yours. Leave another's salvation process to God. 

Oh, and if he does get baptized, make sure it's in Jesus name only!


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 8, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Amen, and to one's own salvation. It is all about salvation and not baptism.
> This could be the proof we need that baptism isn't being born again.
> 
> What does the word "conversion" mean?
> ...





Wait a minute!  No Holy Spirit?


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 8, 2015)

Studying this morning I found this

Matthew 21 : 32

32CensoredFor John came to you to show you the way of righteousness,Censoredand you did not believe him, but the tax collectorsCensoredand the prostitutesCensoreddid. And even after you saw this, you did not repentCensoredand believe him.

If the sinners prayer really means repentance, then repentance is now part of belief. The scripture says believe in your heart and testify with your mouth and you are saved.  We'll this scripture says repent and believe to be saved. So repentance and belief are necessary for salvation according to scripture.  So it's not the piano music,  tearful parents,  and recited prayer that matter. It's the child's belief that includes repentance and testimony of belief that counts.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 8, 2015)

I have no idea what they censoring???


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Im going to tread lightly on this subject and just say that when my kids give their testimony it has nothing to do with dad did this or that other than took me to church.
> 
> The morning my middle girl was saved, she got up that morning just like any other sunday, nothing was different. When services started that morning we started singing the first maybe second hymn, " What a lovely name"  and my oldest daughter tugged on my shoulder and pointed at her sister which was bawling her eyes out. All I did was ask if she was ok and she said no and made her way to the altar. I prayed for her, but she worked it out after a while and anounced to everyone that Jesus had saved her...It was a glorious meeting. There were three more people came down that morning and two others announced they were saved... No one interfered, no one told them what to pray, no one whispered in their ear, no one had preached that day, and no altar call was made, whatever took place was between them and God. Just like my own exerience..Mama could take me to church and answer questions but she couldn't save me, and she couldnt tell me what say to be saved, or what to do, other than ," you will know when Gods calling you".... And boy did  I ever.



Why tread lightly?

There is plenty in scripture telling us to train our children up in the way of the Lord so that they won't depart from it.

Christ told Nicodemus what he needed to do to be saved.  Christ told the rich young ruler what he needed to do to be saved.  Christ told the woman at the well what she needed to do to be saved.

Why all the of the sudden are we not to tell our children what they must do to be saved?

That is unbiblical....unless you have some scripture that says otherwise.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jan 8, 2015)

rjcruiser said:


> Why tread lightly?
> 
> There is plenty in scripture telling us to train our children up in the way of the Lord so that they won't depart from it.
> 
> ...



Cause I dont think a person can be saved by knowledge, and I'll just leave it at that.  Guess this is one of those things I recognize I have personal feelings about and  dont qualify to debate it because of the strong emotion I would have in it, of people manipulating kids into saying something...so Im out..I quit on this one.


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 8, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Cause I dont think a person can be saved by knowledge, and I'll just leave it at that.  Guess this is one of those things I recognize I have personal feelings about and  dont qualify to debate it because of the strong emotion I would have in it, of people manipulating kids into saying something...so Im out..I quit on this one.


I understand and have refrained from participating more for the same reason. The whole idea of creating a defining moment for myself or someone else... is bizarre to me.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 8, 2015)

They have to get the knowledge somewhere.  They won't get an understanding of the Gospel if they are not taught. Sunday school and Wednesday night programs are all about teaching them. Ultimately it's the parents responsibility to give them knowledge of the Gospel.  Knowledge won't save them but we still need to give them knowledge. My studies are not to save or brain wash my son. My study is to sort through what everyone tells me. I want  to get to what the Bible tells me about baptism.  Part of me agrees with hobbs. I had a moment like his daughter did. I knew at that moment I was saved. Many of my loved ones never had that moment.  They still believe though.  Furthermore that moment for me was awesome.  But the bible doesn't mention anywhere that that moment is necessary.  There is no moment or sinners prayer required in scripture.  Just trying to get to what the Bible says to teach my son that.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 9, 2015)

hobbs27 said:


> Cause I dont think a person can be saved by knowledge, and I'll just leave it at that.  Guess this is one of those things I recognize I have personal feelings about and  dont qualify to debate it because of the strong emotion I would have in it, of people manipulating kids into saying something...so Im out..I quit on this one.



I gotcha....and based on the above post...I think we're probably closer to the same page than I originally thought.  I'm not for manipulation...but rather guiding them and instructing them in the ways of the Lord.

Focusing on the heart....not on the outward appearance.


----------



## mtnwoman (Jan 22, 2015)

I can only give my own experience. 

I was raised from an early age about the gospel. I got what I got later in sunday school and bible study/training union and vacation bible school.  I could only comprehend on a child's level about basic bible study, simple stuff, from adam to david and goliath to the birth and resurrection of Christ. I believed it.

 I used to sit in 'big church' with my grandmother and could barely even comprehend what was going on I still needed 'milk'. I did understand the alter call and one morning, even though I was frightful to be in front of others I was lead deeply at the alter call. I remember that 'urging' still til this moment.  I was 12 and believed for a long time before.  To me it was the urging of the HS that persuaded me it was time. No one chose it for me, but I was trained in the way a child should go and though I've taken some sideroads, I still always believed and knew where my true home was, thank God I'm back in the fold, which was also in the twinkling of an eye lead by the overwhelmning urgency of the HS/Jesus to leave the 90 and 9  and come an get me, and He knew exactly where to find me....I surrendered immediately.

I think they should be trained in the way they should go and they will be lead themselves to the 'alter'. Whatever you consider the alter to be.

Just my take on it.

Children can be in 'big church' but are not ready to chew the meat yet. They need the milk first.

Of course I understand way more now than I did at that age, but it was the urging of the HS that sort of took over the wheel and I will never forget that overwhelming urging...and I knew from that moment on I was His no matter where I hid in darkness.


----------



## Bob2010 (Jan 22, 2015)

I know my son believes. He will testify to anyone.  He is not opposed to being baptized.  He still is in that stage of us making decisions for him. We are still talking and praying.  I think I'm going to wait until either God let's me know it's time. I think my Son will have more of his own desire when it's time. He will take more initiative and say Dad I think I should be baptized. Not just a sure I'll do it. No rush if he is saved already.


----------

